# My little dog



## ciarra89 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .....so sweet!  I love this pups markings!

Hello and welcome!


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, adorable!


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! Soooo cute  Welcome!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks SO SOFT!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

he looks very plush and very cute!


----------

